

Ask HN: copyright licenses - tci22

When a work is copyrighted, the creator can grant a license for others to use the work. What if the creator has not completed the work, but wishes to sell licenses that would take effect after the work is completed?
======
tstegart
In the U.S., you can make a contract to sell just about anything in the
future. Sell away. Unless its people, don't sell those. Or financial
instruments; don't sell those either without filling out the right forms. Just
know that if you don't deliver what the contract says, people generally want
their money back.

------
dangrossman
People preorder video games at stores all the time.

